# Who Wants To Start A Oval Racing Series



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

I have the track and pit area need drivers, who is interested? Let me know what you all think . Track is located in Plainwell , Mi. It is a TKO with wide lane spacing and is a blst to run on , its abot 6 x 22 with extra wide lane spacing. Here are pics


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Is your track banked


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

yes its about 20 degree


----------



## gotmark73 (Sep 10, 2007)

I live about 2.5 hours away so I can't do a "series" but would love to race tjets on the oval.

Mark


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Did this track come from northern Indiana in fremont.looks like a track that was up there that closed last year.
Also what classes,i would like to see sometype of stock nascar tjet500


----------

